# 68 GTO Production Dates



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

Anyone know when the production started and stopped for this year?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It would depend on the plant. Most of them started in late August and run through early August of the following year. This would give 2-3 weeks for the model change-over in mid August. I'm sure someone has the exact answer, Probably Mike Noun or the PHS group.

Mike_Noun_Articles.html


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> It would depend on the plant. Most of them started in late August and run through early August of the following year. This would give 2-3 weeks for the model change-over in mid August. I'm sure someone has the exact answer, Probably Mike Noun or the PHS group.
> 
> Mike_Noun_Articles.html


Thanks Mike


----------

